# Mackay



## will324 (Apr 24, 2012)

Hey guys heading to mackay for a few days to do some fishing as i wont be taking the yak can someone reccomend some good landbases spots that dont require a 4wd as i havent been there before and are fishing well atm or usually fish well

cheers guys


----------

